# my columbia questions



## tipmn68 (Jan 28, 2007)

i have a few questions about my 1942 columbia made carnival special de luxe. did it orginally have a gas tank on it? also i was wondering if it had a rack on it, a kickstand and also mudflaps? i am not going to restore the bike. i am just gonna clean it up and make it rideable again. any help would be great. thanks in advance
http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o3/tipmn68/Picture086.jpg
http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o3/tipmn68/Picture087.jpg


----------

